# sd card



## louie (Sep 25, 2010)

what kind of sd card do i need for my hds 8


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I think mine's a San Disc, probably 2 GB. i really don't think it matters too much.


----------



## louie (Sep 25, 2010)

thanks crappiedude


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well im not sure on your my new lowrance elite 5 dis,takes the new micro sd card and have not found one yet gander dont sell the like the hoy maps but its says i gan order them and it shouild say in your book or on line 2gb, no bigger,well im going to wait till i get to try it out before spending 200.00 on a card,but if your looking for a blank walmart has the sandisk with both cards in the pack for like 15.00 thats a regular size and the new micro,in the 2gb.markfish


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

Staples has the SD and SDHC cards.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

website says SD,MMC card slot in the specs. http://lr.factoryoutletstore.com/de...-hds-8-gen2-base-usa-w-83-200-transducer.html

Staple's have the sandisc 4 gb sdhc card for $5,8 gb for $10,and 16 gb card for $15 this week.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

Don't go too big, some format issues if you try to use a big one. The unit will not be able to read it.


----------

